# Eroica film



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Just thought people might find this interesting.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have that one on DVD


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

It's very well done as long as you accept the artistic licence that the orchestra would have been able to play this difficult and revolutionary score by sight!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

DavidA said:


> It's very well done as long as you accept the artistic licence that the orchestra would have been able to play this difficult and revolutionary score by sight!


...and a few other liberties such as Haydn dropping by...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've seen it twice and really liked it. Loved the bit early on when Ries calls on Beethoven and summons up the courage to inform him that the neighbours below are complaining about the dripping water from Beethoven's ablutions. 'BUT I ONLY HAD A WASH - WHAT'S THE MATTER WITH THEM???!!!

This is the kind of historical drama that the Brits often do so well. I thought Ian Hart's portrayal was excellent and without the need to resort to caricature - knowing what we do about Beethoven's personality, appearance and habits you can imagine him actually being and looking like that, and then there was dear old Frank Finlay's delightful cameo as Haydn. Good stuff.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

watched it more than once on YT...Despite any reservations anyone might have regarding reliability it is really enjoyable and also rather inspiring in it's own way!

I was also really taken with Ian Hart's portrayal of Ludwig.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my favourite Beethoven film by far. I find the part where the horn supposedly comes in early and Ries shouts at the player only for Beethoven to ask if he is trying to ruin his day and to **** off very amusing. The looks on the faces of the aristocrats is priceless, too. I always well up though during the fugal part of the 2nd movement when the critical Duke/Count almost starts to cry but has to reign himself in. And that look on Beethoven's face that is arrogance and smugness combined, only Beethoven can be as smug and as arrogant as he wants in my books. 

But can you imagine what it must have been like to be present at the debut a piece of music that is probably one of the most original ever written, for its time. Mind boggling.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Another film I enjoyed concerning the gestation of another ground-breaking work was _Riot at the Rite_ - it got mixed reviews but I thought Aiden McArdle's portrayal of Stravinsky was a hoot, especially when the composer was in stroppy mode.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I waqs given it on DVD and have watched several times and enjoy it immensely. It's really well done, but yes, they telescoped a lot into one afternoon that didn't really happen to give an accurate portrayal of Beethoven and the people around him for those that didn't know. But with that caveat, the portrayal is accurate. And the performance of the work (by John Elliot Gardener and forces) is really good -- accepting the fact that the first run-through would not have sounded anything like that. 

It shouold be seen. (But I'm already on record as thinking the Eroica is on my short list of greatest symphonies ever written.)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I thought "Eroica" rather boring but much better than the absurd "Immortal Beloved" and "Copying Beethoven." There was also "The Life And Loves Of Beethoven" from 1936 that had mostly tepid reviews. You'd think there'd be at least one Beethoven movie as good as the one about the dog!


----------



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

I also enjoyed this. It includes subtitles for the deaf, which is a nice touch! Sadly, the BBC seems to have stopped making new music films and documentaries recently, and BBC4 now just shows repeats.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It's a good movie but a little on the boring and monotonous side... not the kind of cinematography that complements the symphony very well imo.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I would call "Eroica" one of the more boring films I know about composers. The other fantasies about Beethoven, "Immortal Beloved" and "Copying Beethoven," are equally silly.

"Amadeus" is clearly the greatest artistic and commercial success about a composer; other successes include:

"Testimony" from Volkov's book about Shostakovich. If you haven't read the book you may not know what's going on some of the time, however.

"Impromptu" about Chopin. Liszt, George Sand and others with a wonderfully accurate portrayal of Chopin.

"Coco and Igor" about Chanel and Stravinsky is mostly a monotone but begins with a spirited portrayal of the first performance of Le Sacre du Printemps and the riot that ensued.

The almost impossible to find or see 1953 epic about Wagner, "Magic Fire," is worth the time and trouble to see it.

The great actor Paul Muni asked the studio in the mid-1930s to produce a film about someone that actually lived. He wanted it to be Beethoven; the studio instead agreed to make a film about Louis Pasteur and his rabies vaccine. Tough luck for Beethoven!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Some people exclaimed "That's not Beethoven, that's Baggins (Frodo)!"


----------



## mark07 (May 26, 2021)

I like music films and documentaries. I enjoyed this one. BBC should start making such good film.


----------



## Marcos (May 3, 2021)

larold said:


> I would call "Eroica" one of the more boring films I know about composers.


I'm sure most people would find it boring, but I actually liked the fact that it was slow and without much dialogue, encouraging you to concentrate on the (amazing) music.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Marcos said:


> I'm sure most people would find it boring, but I actually liked the fact that it was slow and without much dialogue, encouraging you to concentrate on the (amazing) music.


I watched (and listened to) this last year, and thoroughly enjoyed it. It made the music exciting, as though we were ALL hearing it for the first time. I heard things in it that I'd previously overlooked. A great long-form music video.


----------

